# Do you remember your first car



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

Mine a Vauxhaul Viva FOH 957L Thats going back a bit, back in the 70s you could close your eyes and tell what car it was by the engine tone, thoes were the days.
What you say Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mine was also a Viva a blue one he'd 3 engines in it in 6 months :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

mk2 cortina with the obligatory whiplash aerials


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Peugeot 205 1.1 GL it was a very nippy car I must say.. fun times!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

1275 GT MINI, fun or what :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Mine was also a Viva a blue one he'd 3 engines in it in 6 months :lol:


Just remember the reg HNV 842N


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MkII Escort NOY 869P


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Mini 1340 in burgundy with a cherry bomb exhaust reg was TOV30N
Miles of smiles


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Hilman Avenger, drove like a bag of spuds with three wheels, bit loved it  Loads of room in the back too for when the girlfriend came around (if you know what I mean


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

Ph1 Peugeot 106 1.0 key largo, L740 ALJ had a 4 speed box, and was seriously slow! but had some awesome adventures in that thing. Upgraded to the 1.6 XSi, and that was a brilliant little car!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

vauxhall viva with a new harry Moss stereo i fitted!!!!! god knows on the reg :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I had an Austin A40 Farina Mk1, reg no WCO 894, completely covered in dull black paint
The first job was to fit a "new" gearbox liberated from another A40 at a scrappie which cost a fiver.
In damp conditions the skinny tyres would allow oversteer at the slightest provocation.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Mini clubman, beige! Wtf was I thinking TFY810V

John


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Mark 5 Cortina. MUL 61X

Loved that car.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Ford fiesta 1.8 diesel reg L136 ENA

Colour .. Burgundy


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

HKY 158W

Datsun Cherry. Got it for my 17th birthday - well a good few weeks before. Cost £165 in 1988 and my dad did it up for me (it was a runner buy had a number of faults. We (well he) worked on it so it was ready for my 17th.

Loved that little car, and my installed Saisho graphic equaliser!

Same as this but dad resprayed it gunmetal grey for me - and hence started my love for dark grey cars


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

'did it up' now there's an expression from the past, like it !


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Morris Marina 1.3 de luxe coupe...I'll get me coat!

Regards
Ross


----------



## Lewster (Jun 4, 2009)

Hard to forget it when it ends up like this :?




























200ft the car fell down a bank/hill/cliff


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

EEP!

Hope no one was hurt?


----------



## Lewster (Jun 4, 2009)

Nilesong said:


> EEP!
> 
> Hope no one was hurt?


Thankfully not, but its a notorious hot spot, a minibus of people got killed a few weeks before me










this was me and my pal the next day (me on the left). I broke my collarbone in 3 places, cut my own throat, cut my head open an damaged all the soft tissue in my back.

Rather lucky i think


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

my 1st car was a White mk2 Golf 1.3cc with blue hella tail lights, a Janspeed exhaust system, TSW alpine alloys, blue and white seat covers, single wiper conversion, etc etc....

Yes i know CHAV


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Passed my Test in A40 Farina.









1st car was a Blue yes Blue Morris Mini 850.









Hoggy.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Hoggy - Are you sure it wasn't Red your 1st car :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

When I was 17, Just over 20 yrs ago now (time flies  )

Blue MG Metro - reg TIJ 3694


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

White mk2 Golf 1.6 GTD  Very good car and great memories.

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

digital_dreamer said:


> Hoggy - Are you sure it wasn't Red your 1st car :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi, It was over 50 years ago, but sure it wasn't *Red* :lol: :lol: :wink: 









Could have been this one.  :wink: 









Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Passed my Test in A40 Farina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't think they had the wheel when you were a lad mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I had a Vauxhall corsa breeze called Adrian :lol:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

998 Cooper back in 78, sounded 20mph faster than it was with a straight through exhaust.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Passed my Test in A40 Farina.
> ...


Hi, Bl**dy cheek.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Hoggy.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm similar to Hoggy, part of my learning (at 16years old) was in a an old Austin Ruby. Passed my test at 17 in a mk1 escort and my first car was a Royal Blue Triumph Herald 12/50 in which I did a lot of courting and miles (or should that be the other way around :?  ).


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YoungOldUn said:


> my first car was a Royal Blue Triumph Herald 12/50 in which I did a lot of courting and miles (or should that be the other way around :?  ).


Hi youngoldun, Correct first time. :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My first car was an MGA. I bought it from Remah Motors in Middlesbrough...a long long time ago :wink: . It cost me £795 from memory, plus HP interest :lol: It was red with a beige interior and soft top. The soft top leaked. Overall I was happy with it.

Yes, I remember it well.

Joe


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Mini Countryman. I had to rub down and varnish the wood before Dad would let me take it on the road.


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

I had a 1.2 vauxhall corsa, no power steering and windy windows. Gave it to my brother when I got a new car, it soon got a 1.6gte lump put in lol.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A ford Anglia, maroon in colour,red leather seats, h reg that's all I can remember about it, besides it cost £145


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dark Blue Austin 1100 1971. I bought it when I passed my test in 1976


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Black Vauxhall Chevette with a 1600cc Ford Crossflow engine, HSR body kit, lowered & billy shocks.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I learnt on, and owned as my 1st car, a VW Beetle. It had a whole 34 bhp and did 60mph top speed ,,,,,,,,,,,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
downhill :roll:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
with the doors open and the wind behind you :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I too learnt to drive in an A40 Farina and had one as my first car, front wings were biodegradable so were the sills :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> ,
> ,
> ,
> ,
> ...


Actually, with the doors closed and both my parents on board :roll:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

My first was a Citroen AX GTI, great little pocket rocket, that was 13 years ago but even then my insurance was more than the cars value haha


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

A red A reg Nova 1.3SR, which was old even back then! Surprisingly nippy though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

t'mill said:


> A red A reg Nova 1.3SR, which was old even back then! Surprisingly nippy though.


The Nove SRi and GTE were great little cars until the Chaves destroy them all


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Agreed. Have you seen how much a tidy Nova goes for these days?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Got mine in 1990. An 11 year old Vauxhall Cavalier with a mighty 1.3 litre engine. Slow as you like and really heavy on the juice. You had to rev the nuts off it just to get it moving.

It was amazing however, how many old boys used to to say "I used to have one of those".

Probably had more people talk to me about that car than any other.

Called it Davinia (after a girl I met skiing) and because the number plate was DVN 512V. Proper plates too. Plastic raised letters on metal plates.

Oh, and it was a 'proper' 70's colour - burgundy.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

In 96 I had my first ride, a humble little Citroen AX 10E in blue, with:
dropped suspension (chopped front springs, wound down rears) 
custom exhaust tip (3" aluminium pipe)
black bumpers (sprayed with a can, didn't last) 
15" team dynamics alloys
and a bass tube with an aftermarket stereo.

By the time it sold there were a few *** burns in the seats and carpet, but I'm glad to say I've learnt a lot about the appreciation of owning & loving a car and not abusing it!


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Bought a Renault 5 1.7 GTX in black (very rare!) when I was 15. Moved away for a bit and in between I had a call from the police saying it'd been stolen. Call my parents to tow it back, they get there and it had been re-stolen again! Haven't seen it since. Ex bf got me a Mk1 1.1 black onto when I passed my test so I guess that's officially my first car...I put a pink jap can on the back, baaaaarrrp! Ha! Got a 1.2 16v burnt orange punto cab after and still have it, 5 years on.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

pr1nc3ss said:


> Ex bf got me a Mk1 1.1 black onto when I passed my test .


What sort of car is this? A black Onto ? :lol:


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

beast....



















Paid £150, sold for... £150, owned for 3 years! The Sound system actually cost more then the car...


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

iPads suck sometimes. I ment Punto! 



Basscube said:


> pr1nc3ss said:
> 
> 
> > Ex bf got me a Mk1 1.1 black onto when I passed my test .
> ...


----------



## yelrampfishing (Oct 5, 2010)

Cortina Mk111 2000E auto - Sahara beige with brown vinyl roof :lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

pr1nc3ss said:


> iPads suck sometimes. I ment Punto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha fair enough :roll:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

It was a little peddle car in red with BIG bulging eyes I got for my fifth birthday. Such fun :lol:


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Morris 1100, 2nd worst moment, got a puncture, jacked it up on the sills, ended up with a u shaped sill and the wheel still on the ground  worst moment, rear subframe cracked in half, rear wheels went in opposite directions and car virtually collapsed onto the ground at 50mph  ah happy days they don't make them liked they used to :roll:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Had my Nova SR when I passed my test (well before that actually) in 2000.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

First car was a 1600cc triumph vitesse. Lovely car but shook the fillings out of your teeth at 60. 13 years old when I bought it in 1977 for £100. Sold it 2 years later for £125. Still good for 100 MPH but the back was easy to lose if you pushed it too hard but the oil light did come on to warn you first  
Bought a cortina 1600e, absolute pos. So sold it and got a 1200 bug, happy days


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

Mk1 g reg escort, cost £125, tftp insurance for me at 17.....£175!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

1977 Black Mark 1 Golf GLS with automatic transmission. Bit of a beast for a first car I thought. Was 10yrs old when I got her. Took her to France the next year and drove down to La Rochelle, radiator overheated and exhaust fell off just as we got back to St. Malo for the boat home!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

lol hillman avenger gt
my 1st car which i now regret not getting was offered to me for free by my cousin
mrk 2 cortina 1600e in ermine white with union jack crossed with mexican flag on both front wings infront of the arches.
reg number was g f c 9 h
great world cup 9 being the player h was the year each player of the england squad was given 1
was young and stupid wouldnt be seen dead in a cortina at 17 what a muppet!


----------

